# MT hates me!



## Sam

all day today it has been being mean. I come and it will let me look at 3 different pages and then after that anything I click goes to a 'cannot be displayed' error message, like the kind you get when you try to look at a website when your not online.

I've closed IE when this happens, but that doesnt effect it, and I know its not my computer because other sites worked fine for me, its only MT that is giving me trouble.

suggestions?

it seems to be working atm but with my luck it wont last


----------



## Cryozombie

Samantha said:
			
		

> all day today it has been being mean. I come and it will let me look at 3 different pages and then after that anything I click goes to a 'cannot be displayed' error message, like the kind you get when you try to look at a website when your not online.
> 
> I've closed IE when this happens, but that doesnt effect it, and I know its not my computer because other sites worked fine for me, its only MT that is giving me trouble.
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> it seems to be working atm but with my luck it wont last


 We have been experiencing some technical difficulties today.

 We dont hate you.  

 You can get more details here: 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21155


----------



## Sam

Technopunk said:
			
		

> We dont hate you.


hehe, niiiiice

its nice to be, well, not hated.
(I'll take what I can get)


----------



## MA-Caver

You aren't the only one... Several of us have been exsperiencing technical difficulties sooo, relax have some java.


----------



## Bester

I've had too much java.  It's all twitchy now.

Note: stop after 5th double espresso. Room won't spin as much.

Oh, hi normal people. :wavey:

:zzz:


----------



## Cryozombie

Samantha said:
			
		

> hehe, niiiiice
> 
> its nice to be, well, not hated.
> (I'll take what I can get)


 Yeah... wish I knew how that felt...

 Everyone be hatin on the Technopunk lately.

<Grumble grumble>


----------



## Cryozombie

Bester said:
			
		

> Oh, hi normal people. :wavey:
> 
> :zzz:


 Watch who you call normal, pesky Human.


----------



## Sam

Bester said:
			
		

> Note: stop after 5th double espresso. Room won't spin as much.


You haven't had too much until you can't lay on the floor without holding on! That's the point where you may wanna think about stopping.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've had days like that....


----------



## Sam

haven't we all?


----------



## AC_Pilot

What a deal if only the MT forum software hated me.. It would be a big step up! :idunno:


----------



## Sam

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> What a deal if only the MT forum software hated me.. It would be a big step up! :idunno:


exactly how would that be a step UP?


----------



## Tgace

Ummm..hes implying that some of the people here hate him (hating anybody because of some digital transmission is kinda silly IMHO). So if was just the software it would be a step up.


----------



## Sam

ohhhhh *feels stupid*

I was reading the "if only" as, "if only I had twenty dollars!" If only MT hated me! "If only he loved me as he loves you!"

yeah. *continues feeling dumb*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If I had a hammer, I could hammer in the morning.....

Oh, sorry.


----------



## BrandiJo

thats a very old song i think????


----------



## AC_Pilot

OK, everyone sing along with me: 


"Hello, boys and girls. This is your old pal, Stinky Wizzleteats. This is a song about a whale. No! This is a song about being happy! That's right! It's the Happy Happy Joy Joy song!
Happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy Joy Joy!​I don't think you're happy enough! That's right! I'll teach you to be happy! I'll teach your grandmother to suck eggs! Now, boys and girls, let's try it again!

Happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy Joy Joy!​If'n you aint the grandaddy of all liars! The little critters of nature... They don't know that they're ugly! That's very funny, a fly marrying a bumblebee! I told you I'd shoot! But you didn't believe me! Why didn't you believe me?!

Happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy​Happy Happy Happy Happy
Happy Happy Happy Happy
Happy Happy Joy Joy Joy!"


----------



## Sam

don't be sorry! That's a good song!

*all hail peter paul and mary*
(yeah I know they didnt do it first but they did it better)

If I had a hammer, I'd a hammer in the morning, I'd a hammer in the evening all over this land......


----------



## AC_Pilot

Gotta pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and be happy, Ren!  :uhyeah: 

http://www.bitstorm.org/happyjoy/


----------



## Bester

Just for the record, I don't think MT hates anyone.

Me, thats different. I hate everyone, but equally.  Well, except for this 1 guy.  I still hate him equally, just more equally than others. Oh, and his brother.


----------



## Flatlander

Subtle, AB.  :flame:


----------



## arnisador

Am I the only one who's been seeing a lot of time-outs when trying to post or pull up a thread? It's been for a week or two now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

And this has to do with the topic how? Don't make me lart you for thread hijacking. 

I've seen a few hiccups here n there, but nothing that's jumped out at me as a "problem".  I'll do some digging when I can.


----------

